# [SOLVED] no sound on iDVD



## dangles

Hi All 
I have an imac osx 10.6.8 when I burn a dvd with iDVD I have no trouble with the picture but I cannot get the sound after the dvd finished I can play it in any dvd player ok but no sound could anybody tell me what step I am missing please ? 
Many Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Is there sound in the video when you do the preview in iDVD?


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

no I have the movie on a usb stick and when I play that its ok but when I drag it to idvd and then burn it to dvd the movie plays ok but no sound


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

It seems to be a known issue. what is the version of Idvd you are using?


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Thanks for your reply I am using version 7.1.2 (1158)


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Try this:

1. Open the menu where you are having audio problems
2. Click on the drop zone icon to open the drop zones
3. Move the music (the iTunes music notes) that you've placed here out of the menu box
4. By getting the music icon out of the way, you will reveal a tiny black sound/audio icon
5. If you strain your eyes and look real close you will see that there are no sound waves coming out of the sound icon
6. Click on the icon and tiny black sound waves will appear
7. You have now "unmuted" your menu
8. Drop your music selection back into the menu drop zone
9. You now have sound!


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Thanks Rits I will try that and let you know how I get on


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Great, All the best!


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Hi Rits I can't find the menu regarding the audio that you mentioned what I am doing is draging the movie from the usb stick to the desktop then opening idvd new project then draging it to idvd and then burn. and somewhere in between I lose the sound if this helps


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

The key concept here is that the problem is that iDVD has the background music set to mute, and you need to un-mute it.


So basically you need to look at the menu drop zone and remove the iTunes note icon. Now look closely at exactly where the note icon just was, and you will see the standard, speaker icon, but it will be black. It’s hard to see so make sure you are looking at exactly where the iTunes note icon was that you just removed. Once you see the speaker icon, use the mouse (or possibly the keyboard) to increase the volume.


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Sorry Rits I may have been misleading you by not making myself clear I get sound ok from the leadin from the theme but no sound when I click on and start playing the movie its just like all the audio has been deleted from the movie


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

What is the format of the movie? ( .mov,.mpeg,etc)


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Hi Rits its avi


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Hello!  have you check below thread from Apple discussion:


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3374944?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Thanks Rits I have just had a quick read of that link and it looks like I will have to play around with it a bit as it seems like trial and error till I get one to work. I will read the link in more depth and give it a go.


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Thanks you have been an excellent troubleshooting partner


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Thanks to you I will keep trying and let you know how I get on


----------



## dangles

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Hello Rits 
well just to let you know after a bit of mucking around I was able to get the result I wanted (movie and sound working to play on any DVD player) I installed mpeg streamclip and converted the movie to mpeg 4 saved it and run it through idvd and bingo all worked a bit messy but I will keep playing with it to make it easier Many Thanks


----------



## Rits

*Re: no sound on iDVD*

Awesome! Finally your Hard research on this paid off!!!! congrats!


----------

